# ID on supposed Rhom



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

I just bought this beauty last week, supposedly a Black Diamond Rhombeus. He is just a tad bit under 8". Is this accurate? Or is he possibly S. Compressus or Altuvei?

Thanks!


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Another:


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks alike a high-back Rhom to me.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

looks like a compressus form to me, but im not an expert. are there any visible spots on it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I would need to see the flank pattern for confirmation.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

high back deffinently, that guy has a really pointed jaw.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I would need to see the flank pattern for confirmation.


 Compressus alright!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cant see the bars to say for sure, but if it's compressus,That would be a mature one to, compressus maximum size around 9 inches


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i think its a compressus


----------

